# Ban of One year



## sudanraghu2210 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dear All

Below is Post which i had posted in the Forum on 16th December, 2010.

i was working with a company in dubai since 2007 which is part of the group having 30 companies. I lost the job in sept,2010 because of recession and got a junior position in other company of the group.

i got my settlement from 1st company and got a new appointment letter from 2nd company of the same group. My visa and work-permit was on previous company sponsorship which was expired in oct / nov 2010 and subsequently renewed by 2nd company of the group without changing the sponsorship .

i have an offer now from a company in dubai with good position and compensation. now i want to leave the 2nd company.

My question is :

1) Can the 2nd company put a ban ?, i am on probation and visa and work-permit is on 1st company sponsorship .

2) how i can avoid ban, if they want to put ?

*Now : -* 

I have just completed 4 months of probation and given my resignation letter, the employer has accepted the same and advise PRO department of the company to put a BAN of One year for breaking the contract.

*My Question is if Employer BAN request of ONE year will be sustain by the Labour Department ?
*


Facts :

1) My Initial Labour Contract is valid till 31-10-2011. (the contract period was 01-11-2007 to 31-10-2011. under same sponsor )

2) As per January, 2011 Labour Law Amendment i have completed 3 years under the sponsorship of same employer.

3) The new company ( where i am working now and resigned - Part of the same Group) had renewed my Work Permit & Residence Visa only.


Kindly, Advise me.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

The new laws and its impletation are a still a bit fuzzy so really hard to give you a straight answer. As with anything here even clear cut procedures are a bit on and off so something that is new and vague you can imagine. 

Just hope for the best and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I doubt if people here will have clear answers. Best way to be call them up and ask?
Ministry of Labour
Ministry of Labour - Dubai +9714 2668967	+9714 7023333

Even better, go to their office and find out
Map Location

All the best!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Call them up LOOOOL
Seems like you haven't been here long then


----------



## sudanraghu2210 (Dec 16, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I doubt if people here will have clear answers. Best way to be call them up and ask?
> Ministry of Labour
> Ministry of Labour - Dubai +9714 2668967	+9714 7023333
> 
> ...



Thanks Rsinner for you value information, appreciated.


----------



## sudanraghu2210 (Dec 16, 2010)

desertdude said:


> The new laws and its impletation are a still a bit fuzzy so really hard to give you a straight answer. As with anything here even clear cut procedures are a bit on and off so something that is new and vague you can imagine.
> 
> Just hope for the best and keep your fingers crossed.



Thanks Desrtdude for your prompt reply and suggestion, i also feel that it is better to make a visit to MOL office to get the clarity from the horses mouth .


----------



## sudanraghu2210 (Dec 16, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Call them up LOOOOL
> Seems like you haven't been here long then




I made a call to their call center today, all the lines and their representative were busy. i was on hold for 4 minutes and later one recorded message stating that my cell no is recorded and will come back 2 me in 3-4 days.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Still take everything you hear with a grain of salt, as info can vary from the counter to counter with in the same dept. Try to ask the same thing from as many different people as possible.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are not lucky enough to be in a free zone or going to a free zone?? Then it wouldnt matter.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

desertdude said:


> The new laws and its impletation are a still a bit fuzzy
> 
> Most certainly they are, but they do say you must have been with an employer for a min of two years.
> So I gather that nothing has changed unless you have been employed by the same employer for the 24 months.
> Typical UAE with confusing shyte.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But the sponsorship has stayed the same, so same visa from same sponsor??? 

A call is in order... please check back and let the forum know. This could be very valuable information for someone searching in the future.


----------



## sudanraghu2210 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> But the sponsorship has stayed the same, so same visa from same sponsor???
> 
> A call is in order... please check back and let the forum know. This could be very valuable information for someone searching in the future.



Ya that's true, the sponsor remain the same both on work permit as well as on my residence visa. the only change is i am in other company of the group .


----------



## sudanraghu2210 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Ban of one year - update for all the members of forum*

Hye

Friends

Thanks for all the members who have replied to my Post referred to BAN of One Year.

For the knowledge of all the members, i want to share as i got Approval from Minstry of Labour for New Visa.

" If you are working in a limited Contract ( the old one 4 years ), and if you have not completed the 4 years of the contract ( your labour contract is valid ). The Employer can put a BAN if he wants and which cannot be removed even by paying Ban lifting fees ( its scraped presently )."

So if you are working on a limited contract and your labour contract is still valid, ensure that your present employer does not put a Ban.

further, now labour Card and residence visa are now linked. previously you can cancel your labour card and new employer can apply for your labour approval. But now for getting new labour approval also, you need to get your Work premit and visa to cancel first then only you can get you New Labour Approval.


























sudanraghu2210 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Below is Post which i had posted in the Forum on 16th December, 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for coming back and updating. This information may be very useful to someone in the future! :clap2:


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Good stuff mate, also new info about getting both visa and labour card cancelled.

Thanks


----------

